# upcoming new book?



## leo (Feb 1, 2005)

Hi,

I read the ballantines paperback ed. long ago. Now I want to buy a new version, and found 2nd ed. nov2004 hardcover to be the one to go, but...

I read today in thelordoftherings.net, that there is a new version coming up, from the same published (H&M). There is a link also, that points to amazon, but it shows the 2nd ed.

Is this "new" a real "new" or it is just the webpage not updated?

I mean, is there any 3rd edition coming up?

Thanks,

Leo


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Feb 1, 2005)

No, it's not a completely new 3rd edition, its just the existing 2nd edition text with a new cover and some new illustrations. Since the book you saw was published in Nov. 2004, it most likely is the new version.


----------



## leo (Feb 1, 2005)

The Tall Hobbit said:


> No, it's not a completely new 3rd edition, its just the existing 2nd edition text with a new cover and some new illustrations.



Thanks!

Do you know any expected date? I have looked at H&M site, without success. and amazon.com doesn't have this one either announced (although it does have the upcoming paperback trilogy for june 1, 2005).

Regards,

Leo


----------



## The Tall Hobbit (Feb 1, 2005)

The new version was released last fall.

The new cover looks like this:


----------

